

Queue and schedule your digital life - QueueBot.com - keph
http://queuebot.com

======
keph
Hello all, I've been working on a web-app on my spare time over the last few
months and it's finally ready for some public feedback. The site is basically
a queue scheduler - where the queues are chains of web-related tasks like
sending an email, SMS or posting on twitter, etc. Individual actions or queues
can be periodic or scheduled so users can build things from simple reminders
to more complicated, timed sequences. For now the interactions with the queues
are fairly basic, but I hope to add more advanced functions in the future.

 _Queues are the heart of QueueBot. Assign actions to a queue from the range
of possible tasks, such as posting on Twitter or sending a text message, and
they will be executed in order at regular intervals or on a schedule._

I posted a link on Reddit about a week ago and made some tweaks related to
that feedback. Now I would appreciate your feedback as well! It's in closed
beta at the moment, but I'll activate a few accounts if people are interested.

